# Custom Frame builders in NorCal



## Slowuphill (Mar 24, 2006)

Does anyone have feedback on any of the local Frame builders. I'm thinking of custom road frame and was using the builders list from the NAHBS website(Was out of town and missed) Do you have any feedback on:
NTP -Nelson ti Products
Calfee
Sycip
Potts
rock lobster
Or any other local
I was looking for Norcal so I could be fitted and have bike built close by.
thanks for any feedback!!!


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't forget Steve Rex or Curt Inglis at Inglis/Retrotec

Jim Kish is in SLO - not that far away


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

feel free to add on to my list of northern cali handbuilders:

NTP -Nelson ti Products
Calfee
Sycip
Potts
rock lobster
Steve Rex
Curt Inglis
el camino

im not sure where crupton is but my friend got a custom frame from them, and he lives in oakland...

I have heard good things about the rock lobster I think he can build you anything in aluminum. Calfee is good too, my uncle had one and loved it.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

mytorelli said:


> feel free to add on to my list of northern cali handbuilders:
> 
> NTP -Nelson ti Products
> Calfee
> ...


Curtis Inglis he's built a couple of frames for me... they have been two of my favorite bikes. i also have a frame built by sycip... another spectacular bike.

they are all good builders. pick one that is close to you. call some up and ask questions. get a sense of who you click with. if you're a pain in the ass - type, some builders may be more accomodating than others. if you're laid back but know exactly what you want, you may find some builders to be uptight and not so flexible... just start dialing numbers.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Steelman


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Two thumbs up for Steve Rex at RexCycles...

http://www.rexcycles.com/gallery.html

click on the "PBS special" to the right...


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*soulcraft*

http://www.soulcraftbikes.com/


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Keith Hunter - Watsonville
Erik Tews - Santa Cruz


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

updated list...
Keith Hunter - Watsonville
Erik Tews - Santa Cruz
soulcraft 
Steelman
Curtis Inglis
NTP -Nelson ti Products
Calfee
Sycip
Potts
rock lobster
Steve Rex
el camino


----------



## brewser123 (Sep 14, 2004)

Rick Hunter - Watsonville


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Rivendell


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Bernie Mikkelsen

http://www.mikkelsenframes.com/home.html


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

beyond fabrications in mountain view


----------



## Slowuphill (Mar 24, 2006)

Any contact information on there two???
Keith Hunter - Watsonville
Erik Tews - Santa Cruz


----------



## quehill (Aug 8, 2005)

How about Rebolledo? I spent some time at his booth at NAHBS and was really impressed. Very classic stuff, sort of like Della Santas with hipper decals and much better paint.

http://rebolledocycles.com/

Cheers


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

huntercycles.com for Rick Hunter

I could hunt down Erik if your really interested, he builds under Flow cycles


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a custom Sycip cyclocross bike and it is perfect! I must say Jeremy spends all the time needed to get it right make the customer happy. Give the sycip brothers a call and keep us informed. www.sycip.com


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Uncle Albert...*

Here's my pick: Albert Eisentraut

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Eisentraut_main.htm


----------

